# Porcupine, .50 cal steel ball



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just finished up my fishing season and decided to take a ride with my crew. On our way back home, this porcupine was running along the brush. That was the first time I seen a porcupine run that fast along the trail. I pulled out my ever present a+ slingshot bb shooter banded with linatex and chased it down. It turned and looked at me while it was still going and I let the .50 call steel ball bearing fly. First shot whizzed right passed its eye, it had to at least have felt the wind or the bearing grazing it face hair. Anyway it started up a steep gravel hill, by then I was about 15 feet away and I seen a good shot and quickly took it, connecting with the back of its head. It was most likely dead at this point but II quickly flipped it over and put 2 more bearings into its head just in case, because I didn't want to get quilled while moving it. It's a pretty good sized one. It's skinned and cut up ready for the pot tonight


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Bottom line is you got him with a BB shooter shooting .50 lead ...wow pretty impressive for sure !

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice one..yup love that linatex.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good score! I have never eaten porcupine ... I have heard that they can be fatty. How do you cook it, and how does it taste?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I boil it with a lot of onions to get the gAmy taste out, and change the water a few times while boiling it. Add some veggies and somewhat of a gravy, it was delicious. One if those things that have to be cooked right. Linatex is fantastic, it passed my torture test this summer along with the big tubes, bur that's another post


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice story.

Yep I've heard porcupine can be good eating


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Sweet kill, congrats.


----------

